# Ironwood Mill Right?



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 7, 2014)

I saw one of these on Craigslist and went to see it. And bought it, of course. Anything made out of cast iron with that many bells and whistles has to be worth $220, right? I mean, never assembled with all attachments and the manual? Come ON.

Does anyone here own one or have any experience with one? There is darn little on the Net. When I posted on another forum all I got was one "I've heard of those."

If nothing else, it looks to be one heck of a steel router table and it came with an HTC stand. How could I NOT buy it?

So, anyone?

Chuck


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 7, 2014)

Chuck - no picture!


----------



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 7, 2014)

I KNEW someone would say that. Right now it's the basic router table on a stand. The accessories are on the garage floor until tomorrow. But considering that it may remain in semi-unassembled status for a while, I'll post some pix tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 7, 2014)

The (original) owner paid $2400 for it, in 1999 dollars. I think this thing was way over-engineered and he couldn't sell them at a profit when the competition was selling excellent tables for ~$400-500.

OK, OK, I'll post some pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 7, 2014)

Get on it with, Chuck! More pics less posts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 10, 2014)

Let the pictures speak for themselves.

We had no power from Friday night until Sunday afternoon. But that's not comparable to what so many have suffered.

Anyway, enjoy.

Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 10, 2014)

One more accessory.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 10, 2014)

NICE tool. thanks for the pics.


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks good. I know you are anxious to get it working.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Feb 11, 2014)

That's sweet!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh yeah, I've "not" seen one of those. 

Ray


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice looking rig, never seen one before, but looks like you will be able to do a lot of different operations with it. I think you got an awesome deal. You will definitely want to turn that mobile base around though, or you will be tripping all over it...


----------



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 12, 2014)

The base? You are absolutely right! He warned me about "that darned tip-over base."


----------

